# Shhhhh... It's a Secret



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*Updates, Page 2
Installation Pics, Pages 2 and 3
MkII Control Arms, Axles, Tie Rods Installed, Page 4
Autopilot Dash Panel, Page 5
General Update, Page 5*

Got tired of driving a low car through the city and sh**ty backroads, and still not low enough to make my new multipiece wheels look good. So I talked to my buddy who works at a custom shop and he is hooking me up with a full digital kit from AirLift. Will be ordered tomorrow and installed either this weekend or early next week. 
Full air struts, autopilot management, valve manifolds, 4 gallon pancake tank, etc etc
Will be going on this








I'll keep this updated









_Modified by SuperBacon at 1:20 AM 5-1-2010_


_Modified by SuperBacon at 8:06 PM 5-2-2010_


----------



## vdubz8 (Jul 31, 2009)

pmed


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

pm returned


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Shhhhh... It's a Secret (SuperBacon)*

Yeah I wouldn't post this in the MK3 forums.. they are pretty intolerant over there. They'll drag you out of town and stone you for bagging it. I can't wait to see this bagged. It has loads of potential, especially with this 15s


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_Yeah I wouldn't post this in the MK3 forums.. they are pretty intolerant over there. They'll drag you out of town and stone you for bagging it. I can't wait to see this bagged. It has loads of potential, especially with this 15s


yeah I'm torn as to whether or not to post it there. I don't have enough rep to be able to survive. You guys/girls over here seem to be nicer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*

I just ordered my autopilot digital management


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah I'm pretty pumped. I almost pulled the trigger on air towards the end of last season and go with a bag over coil setup for under 2gs, but never did. Glad I didn't, because this kit will be much better


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Shhhhh... It's a Secret (SuperBacon)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


coming from you, I'm honored










_Modified by SuperBacon at 4:09 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you'll be very satisfied


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*

pm sent....i have a pancake tank at my house that might be for sale


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

returned, thanks for the offer


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*

I approve of this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *blueb316v* »_I approve of this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

let's sway the mk3 opinion.
the tuff part is, its a bit harder to get this mark low enough to justify air. but not enjoying _your_ car on the road sucks so here's to mk3's on air


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *nap83* »_let's sway the mk3 opinion.
the tuff part is, its a bit harder to get this mark low enough to justify air. but not enjoying _your_ car on the road sucks so here's to mk3's on air










Yeah I know what you mean, for now it's just going to be installed. Next comes a frame notch. And once my bank account has recouped a bit, then I can look into flipping tie rods and the like to make it lay


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

to be honest i dont even care about laying frame. needs to be comfy. needs to be raised when needed.


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (nap83)*

Product ordered today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *blueb316v* »_Product ordered today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Who wants some airride? Contact this guy, he can set up up with a kit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

*Miss my MKIII...*

...so subscribed.
Can't wait to see your build.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (nap83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nap83* »_to be honest i dont even care about laying frame. needs to be comfy. needs to be raised when needed. 

dont get carried away with creature comforts its a mkIII it needs to lay frame, or tuck alot of 17


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marble* »_...so subscribed.
Can't wait to see your build.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Speedline Mistrals? Nice!


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *thirtysixspokes* »_Speedline Mistrals? Nice!


Nope, WRDs. But they sure do look like Speedlines. However, my center ring is concave, whereas the Speedline one is flat
Here's a better picture










_Modified by SuperBacon at 8:31 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*

ooohhhhh shiny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *blueb316v* »_ooohhhhh shiny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


you know how I do it


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *blueb316v* »_Product ordered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Will be here on monday, but might not go on until next weekend. But it will be done soon enough


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_
dont get carried away with creature comforts its a mkIII it needs to lay frame, or tuck alot of 17









with everything the car is going through; not even sure if air is aligning in my universe right now... been chasing a crazy f&ck a&& leak in my trunk thats hindering me to do anything at the moment. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
you're right though... reason why im rockin' 14's this summr


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I just want to be able to drive my car without destroying it


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

oh god


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

PM'ed


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxracer001* »_oh god


damn, was hoping you wouldnt find it


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (son of planrforrobert)*

im gonna post mine in the mk3 forums


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

good luck!


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*

ive got some ideas for it that will steer there minds in other directions rather then it being super lowwww


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

share? lol


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

glad you're deciding to keep it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
should look awesome bagged


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubina4steve* »_glad you're deciding to keep it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
should look awesome bagged


yeah I finally got her running again. Can't seem to locate an oil leak though. But yeah, bags it is


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperBacon* »_share? lol
i cant yet , youll see when i finish my setup, most of it is in the mail right now


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol ok


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*

Hell yah Sam. Ill have to swing by and take a look when this is done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_Hell yah Sam. Ill have to swing by and take a look when this is done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


absolutely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-BumpIt(1272224835116)*

airlift should be coming in tomorrow. But I have alot of things I want to do. I need to swap to 5 lug and redrill to fit the wheels, and its in desperate need of an alignment


_Modified by SuperBacon at 1:24 AM 5-1-2010_


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1272224835116) (SuperBacon)*

looking forward to this


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

should have it in my hands tomorrow night, should be installed this weekend.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cant wait dude.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

pushed back one more day, but no biggie, wont go in till the weekend anyways. Anybody know the dimensions of the autopilot module? I want to start making my lower cubby panel tonight


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*

I think I'm gonna keep this fine looking airlIft kit for myself sorry sam!


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

No way!
Hey lookit what I got


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*

Im a jelous mannnn


----------



## vdubb98gti (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

should be sweet, im peicing a kit together as we speak aswell lol roads in ri suck, i wana be able to drive and not worry about the road as much plus air is dope haha idc what peoples opinions on baged mark 3's are i think its sick lol, good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

should be going in this saturday. It's going to be a long couple of days haha


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-BumpIt(1272648878090)*

it shall hopefully commence tonight, if I get home early enough for Kyle to come over and help. So pumped


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

sweet pancake tank, sweet management!!!
commence already


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Nice touch on the tank.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-BumpIt(1272676522414)*

into the garage we go!


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Got a whole bunch of stuff done tonight. Huge props to Kyle (blueb316v) for his help with everything so far. Will be finishing this up on my own tomorrow AM. Basically all I have left to do is to run a couple lines off the tank, run some power, mount the struts, and run line to the struts. Pics of tank/valves/compressor mounting:
Started with this








Awesome OEM trunk light








Tank mocked up with zipties








Bolted down (or up?)
















Compressor location








Where I am now


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*

Nice man.. cant wait to see it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

A little LMFAO to get me pumped up, then out to the garage to finish up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Xu42kINfYY


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*

Good stuff man


----------



## .yuk. (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (son of planrforrobert)*

Looking good homie. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

everything is mounted and wired, all I have to do is run the ethernet cable for the autopilot through the dash, mount the struts, and run air line. Off to NAPA for 10ish more feet of line


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so everything is in and working, but I keep blowing the fuse for the compressor and the wire is getting hot. So I'm assuming that the wire is too small? Lets go see if I have a bigger one


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

now the left side wont work. Clicks, but doesnt fill or dump. I give up for now, at it again tomorrow morning


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperBacon* »_so everything is in and working, but I keep blowing the fuse for the compressor and the wire is getting hot. So I'm assuming that the wire is too small? Lets go see if I have a bigger one

what size cable to the battery are you running?
and what size fuse?
and with the valve do you hear it clicking?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_
what size cable to the battery are you running?
and what size fuse?
and with the valve do you hear it clicking?


kit came with a 30 amp fuse, idk what size wire it is but I guess I used too small of a wire to extend it. And I can hear them clicking, but they dont fill or dump


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

could be the wire bacon.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*

For a single comp u need at least 8 gauge and a fuse from the battery which isn't included from airlift
what do u have running to the battery?
if they are clicking it's working just not connected right
I had a dead one and it didn't make any noise


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

its working now, I got some 10 gauge wire and ran that, works perfectly


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

Did u put an inline fuse between battery and the trunk?
Should be a fuse on the battery cable as well as the switched 12v


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

Glad you got it sorted...now make it go up, make it go down, and take pictures










_Modified by son of planrforrobert at 1:51 PM 5-2-2010_


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_Did u put an inline fuse between battery and the trunk?
Should be a fuse on the battery cable as well as the switched 12v


yeah theres inlines fuses on both, pictures up later!


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-BumpIt(1272832440213)*

pictures uploading


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

wow those tires did get bad quick. get new ones on there and aligned before you I love you man


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxracer001* »_wow those tires did get bad quick. get new ones on there and aligned before you I love you man


I dont get it lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*

so sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how do they ride?? smoother?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah theyre real nice. They get pretty bouncy when up real far though


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

point of exit for rear bag line
















point of exit for front bag lines, one on each side underneath the rear seat
















All down
















Coolest kid in town








Trying real hard to throw up the "V"








Oh yeah, I can 3 wheel too
















Spinnin and spinnin








Big props to this guy for helping me out


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*

Looks good for sure.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_Looks good for sure.


thanks


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

oh hells yeah dude!!! a little playing around will get you lower for sure. damn that was a quick turn around!


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

haha, thats how i roll! The car I drive as backup is being sold tomorrow, couldn't have any downtime


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*

Nice man, Itd look a little better with them wheels pushed back a bit


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

you ceed some more stretch pronto!







Looks awesome! nice job


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*

can i see it fully aired up?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I'm working on getting the front wheels in without running camber, I want to get smaller tires for the rear, and I'll get you a picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-BumpIt(1272890822008)*

so my right rear strut is squeaking like a mother while driving, anyone have ideas as to why?


----------



## .yuk. (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1272890822008) (SuperBacon)*

I can't help ya any, but it looks dope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks buddy


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Another, I like this one


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

the right rear is where your tank guard is. i bet you it has soemthing to do with that stupid piece of metal there. 
PS apparently vortex auto changes "K i l l yourself" to "i love you man" thats hilarious


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxracer001* »_the right rear is where your tank guard is. i bet you it has soemthing to do with that stupid piece of metal there. 
PS apparently vortex auto changes "K i l l yourself" to "i love you man" thats hilarious


good point, and I know for a fact that it is loose, but I couldnt find a bolt that fit. I'll have to check that. Thanks!


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

take the guard off


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ok i have to ask...wtf is a tank gaurd?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_ok i have to ask...wtf is a tank gaurd?


A giant piece of metal between the tire and the gas tank. All it does is get in the way, so it's coming off


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ohhh its a mk3 part....i thought u meant air tank 
i was like wtf i def have never seen that and ive dont plenty of installs


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i ran my rear lines in the same exact place.......i wouldnt of drilled holes in my floor pan for the fronts though.
mine are ran through the firewall, up into the rain tray and out the factory holes at the ends
and why cant i 3 wheel?? is it cuz i have 16s?


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

that looks killer dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
probably the only golf front i've ever liked on a jetta. 
i didn't read, are you still looking for the five lug swap? i think the fitment looks proper how it is now


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubina4steve* »_that looks killer dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
probably the only golf front i've ever liked on a jetta. 
i didn't read, are you still looking for the five lug swap? i think the fitment looks proper how it is now 


not at the moment, I have some mkII control arms I am going to try


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*

fully aired up please! i wanna see how high it goes


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the squeaking was that shield, and the shield is no more. So good to go. 
Fully aired up
















Front








Rear








Ride height (for now)


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (NDubber)*

i love how high it goes, cant wait to finish mine


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*

lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (NDubber)*

Lookin good man


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks guys


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Any shots at ride height?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperBacon* »_
Ride height (for now)


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*

Glad you like it homeboy!!


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *blueb316v* »_Glad you like it homeboy!!


lovin it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Thats a lot of lift! The car looks awesome dumped on the ground. And that ride is looks nice and comfortable for daily driving.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: (iamraymond)*









Nice and clean!


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-BumpIt(1272989140235)*

thanks guys


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*

There is gonna be a million aired mk3's in new england this year haha. looks sick brotha.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *V ScruB* »_There is gonna be a million aired mk3's in new england this year haha. looks sick brotha.


most likely, but I'm one of the first lol (this season at least)


_Modified by SuperBacon at 12:40 PM 5-4-2010_


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*

lol, ill be following suit in a month or so, but with mason techs opposed to air lifts. but your **** looks proper.


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (V ScruB)*

count me in


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *V ScruB* »_lol, ill be following suit in a month or so, but with mason techs opposed to air lifts. but your **** looks proper.


thanks me buddy


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Any particular reason your ride height is,umm, so high?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikgti* »_Any particular reason your ride height is,umm, so high?


thats why I said (for now). I have only had them on for a couple days and havent had time to mess with the settings yet


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperBacon* »_
thats why I said (for now). I have only had them on for a couple days and havent had time to mess with the settings yet


Ok,was not bashing ya,love the car,ALOT. I was just basically do incognito research to see if something was holding you up,that I would need to address!


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikgti* »_
Ok,was not bashing ya,love the car,ALOT. I was just basically do incognito research to see if something was holding you up,that I would need to address!










the only thing needing addressed is pushing some buttons! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Awesome! Running what size lines?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

1/4inch, IMO easier to run the lines, fill/dump time is perfect. My buddy has 1/2inch lines on his mkIV and that thing basically jumps haha


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*

ya,I ran 1/2 on my passat wagon,ALOT OF FUN,but also cause alot of problems in the long run. Goign 1/4" this time.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1sikgti)*

and I just measured, fender to ground is 20 inches even... for now


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SuperBacon)*

go 3/8 then get flow controls so you can make it just how you want it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that always an option


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

This new forum is going to take some getting used to. Planning on 195/45/15 T1Rs all around, mk2 control arms, and mk2 axles in teh near future. And hopefully a frame notch


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

no new updates as of now, other than getting axles and bushings and stuff for the mk2 swap. 

But I did bag my puppy! Aired down 










Laying frame


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

waiting to hear from ya


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

my buddy should be getting quotes tomorrow, ill let you know as soon as I do man


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

MkII control arms, axles, and shortened MkIII tie rods finished. Very happy with the results. Needs notched for axle and tie rods badly.

Before




























After (sitting on axles at the moment, notch needed badly)


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

thats a BIG difference. good call.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

are those pics before you got your camber to 0? it looks positive cambered in the pictures.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

rab yes they are, i didnt get pics after I put the camber bolts in yet


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

I dont know if i missed this info or not but how wide are your wheels? What made you want t go with the mk2 control arms and axles, are they shorter by that much, or just a few mm's?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Zorba2.0 said:


> I dont know if i missed this info or not but how wide are your wheels? What made you want t go with the mk2 control arms and axles, are they shorter by that much, or just a few mm's?


shorter by about 15mm 
low offset wheels after adapters (i believe he is using adapters)

mk2 control arms/axles make it able to tuck wheels.....which is what i need haha


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Ah ok, i didnt see that he was using adapters for the wheels. I was like DAMN! Why are his wheels so far out, they didnt look like 9's lol


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

haha yeah im using adapters. I got the smallest they make for the front, which made it et20 on a 15x8 wheel. Now I can tuck the front more, after I get a notch that is


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

Notch scheduled for tomorrow morning 

Autopilot dash panel I had made


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

car looks great, nice job :beer:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I got my frame notched, but unfortunately it's now sitting on the tie rods. So now I have to wait to schedule an alignment so I can flip them


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

SuperBacon said:


> Notch scheduled for tomorrow morning
> 
> Autopilot dash panel I had made


Man thats fresh and clean.v:thumbup:


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

Glad you like the panel son!


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

Haven't updated this in quite a while. Frame notched for axle on passenger side, tie rods flipped and balljoints extended. Only thing holding me up right know that I can see is the fenders. Just have the pull them a bit and I should be able to lay some frame. Here are the latest shots, not really happy with the way the first one came out, my lens wasn't focusing correctly


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

What is the width and offset(s) of your wheels?


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

15x8 et38. After adapters, the fronts are et20 and the rears are et15


----------



## DASAUTO4LIFE (May 26, 2013)

I wanna air ride my mk3


----------

